# Who is the best wizard



## LordofEndTimes999 (Jun 28, 2010)

Who's is the best wizard or magical creature out of all the races. Whether particular class or specific individual


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Well its gotta be between Teclis, Kairos and Kroak... personally I would say Kroak for killing tens of thousands of daemons at a time, standing alone aginst 8 bloodthirsters (something like that) and then exploding in a final piece of defiance... and still not being dead and gone. Very impressive.


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

Game wise Teclis may be up there, but fluffwise I'd have to say he wouldn't be a major contender to Kairos or Kroak. Nagash would be up there as well, he basically obliterated an entire nation with one spell...

Teclic would be the most powerful 'living' Wizard though, as the other three are all effectively all spirits.


----------



## LordofEndTimes999 (Jun 28, 2010)

what about Seerlord Kritislik or grey seer thanqoul he might not have the most power but i think one of the most determined


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

Teclis did nigh on win the battle of funival plain, he just doesn't like using magic in the same way as a LoC, unless its a desperate situation. He also founded the imperial colleges of magic. he get my vote.

Thanquol couldn't go toe to toe with alot of the powerful mages, hes just dubious and sneeky


----------



## LordofEndTimes999 (Jun 28, 2010)

yeah i figured just a curious thought that popped in my head. But Nagash and Kroak get my vote both being able to cast one spell that would cause huge earthquakes or able to take out. whole nations. but a lord of change would be pretty high up there too


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Caledor Dragontamer. Forged the ''pact'' between Elves and Dragons, gifting the Elven Race with arguably the most fearsome tools of slaughter, of all time. Also teaching the Elves the way to use magic offensively, and defying Aenarion to conjure and cement the Vortex upon the Isle of the Dead, trapping -or drawing in- massive quantities of raw magic and preventing the Ruinous Powers free will over the mortal plane. In essense, this guy ''saved the world'' despite the horrendous cliche.

He`s not -technically- dead; but my vote for a still-living wizard would be Morathi. She created the Lore of Dark Magic, and has perfected it from her several-thousand year banishment from Ulthuan. Even Malekith is regarded as he inferior in terms of the magical art and I`m sure she would be able to _slay_ Teclis in a sorcerous duel.


----------



## Muffinman (Aug 31, 2009)

For a living wizard I would probably have to go with Teclis. Now if you were to argue about all, even dead/spirits, my vote would go to lord Kroak. He was the first Slaan ever spawned, he tought the High Elves Magic, basically killed a whole daemon army with one spell, went toe to toe with 7(?) Bloodthristers and then refused to die even when his body had been ripped apart! That's pretty amazing.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Most powerful living wizard? Got to be Lord Mazdamundi, he's the most powerful living Slaan- he essentially destroyed the Dwarf Empire by causing numerous massive earth quakes in the Worlds Edge Mountains, what makes it even more impressive is that that was just a byproduct of his geomancy not the aim.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

The fey enchantress... none of us know she's doing, but she has a whole nation under her thumb and a couple of hundred young wizards kept god knows where.....

I dont think she has really been called on to let loose so I'm going to keep with Brettonian loyalty

Taking my head out of the clouds, gotta be a slann, they are beyond compare in terms of magic. Thus i agree with baron


----------



## LordofEndTimes999 (Jun 28, 2010)

what about Kairos Fateweaver could he go toe to toe with the Slann, maybe even Lord Kroak.


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

The lastest WD basically names Kairos. 

"There is one being in creation that has mastered the wheel of magic and can use all eight Lores"

Considering from the fluff it is entirely possible that he could use High, Dark, Wild, Athel Loren, Necromancy and all the other Lores as well.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Sorry but best magical race has to go with the Slann with Kroak standing out in particular. 

I do wonder where Ariel of the Wood elves comes in with regards to magical power?


----------



## needskonstruktion (Oct 9, 2008)

In my opinion it is either:
Kairos Fateweaver 
Slaan in general 
Or Tzeentch if you count him xD

Teclis is decent, and so are wizards like Thanquol, as they are incredibly determined/etc.

Depends what 'best' is. It could be knowledge, then I would think a lord of change/kairos/tzeentch would win, however in power The Slaan, determination Thanquol, etc.


----------

